# Alternative Apparel - "wash before wearing"



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I received my samples from AlterApp today. Everything is good except the label on both styles says to wash it before wearing. Of course I'm a little dissapointed and my first reaction was BOO. But I need to understand - why? I'll contact them directly tomorrow. In the meantime I wanted to see what the members had to say about it. Is anyone dealing with this right now and if yes then how? How big of an obstacle is this, can I do this efficiently? Or should I just drop these blanks and not bother?

Let me know guys, thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Why would it be an obstacle? It's something the end customer is going to be doing, not you.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

That's quite a standard label on clothes....nothing to worry about.

I imagine it's just incase someone's allergic to starch or something....


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Annushka,

I think this should be less of your worries. As you said the style and quality are to your satisfaction, roll with it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*All* clothes should be washed before wearing - we're just all generally too lazy to do it  The fact that they put it on their tag where others don't is neither here nor there (well... maybe it speaks well of them), because they're no different to any other manufacturer in that regard.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> *All* clothes should be washed before wearing


Does anyone know why that is?

I always assumed that you were supposed to wash it separately before wearing so that the dye from the new garment wouldn't ruin your entire load of laundry.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> Does anyone know why that is?


Mostly to get any chemicals or dyes from the manufacturing process out - neither you nor the manufacturer wants that soaking into your skin. Possibly in part to get the size to settle (since it won't be the same size after your first wash as it was when you wore it new).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would just sell them as is. If you like the blanks, go for it. I've seen several t-shirt sites using that brand of tees, and non of them came with a "warning" message. 

As others said, it's just standard garment legalize sounding stuff they probably were made to include by their lawyers


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

And partly so you can't return it........


----------



## greq27wroc (Sep 26, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> And partly so you can't return it........


Good point ;-)
Clever

But i don't think that appearance of clothes changes a lot after first washing. 

Washed or not before wearing - some tag labels/labels with info about washing are removed, cutted etc., so it can't be returned anyway.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> All clothes should be washed before wearing - we're just all generally too lazy to do it The fact that they put it on their tag where others don't is neither here nor there (well... maybe it speaks well of them), because they're no different to any other manufacturer in that regard.


I agree as well. Just think at what happens to the shirts before you purchase them. Lots of people handle them, usually without washing their hands. The shirts fall on floors all the time. The spray tack that is left inside from printing., just to name a few. I was everything before I wear it.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone. I just got turned off immediately because I have never seen that message on anything I have bought for myself. But your reasons make perfect sense. 

Now the question is - should I carry on that message to my labels? How many of you folks put that on your labels? Am I obligated to certain extend as a reseller to notify my end users since my manufacturer "told"/disclosed to me that already? 

I know I'm probably making a big deal out of a small thing (it looks from your posts that this is a pretty common thing) but I want to make sure I have all ends covered.

---------------------------------
*Looks like Rodney already answered these questions *
_"I would just sell them as is. If you like the blanks, go for it. I've seen several t-shirt sites using that brand of tees, and non of them came with a "warning" message. 

As others said, it's just standard garment legalize sounding stuff they probably were made to include by their lawyers 
__________________
Rodney Blackwell"_


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Also from the marketing perspective, I'm a little afraid that having this note could backfire. I think that an average consumer out there who doesn't give much thought to the manufacturing and handling process of the garment probably doesn't wash their stuff before wearing. And I wonder how many people whould have the same reaction that I did at first. I'm sure there are ways of "smoothing" it out though. Like include correctly worded explanation on the website and pin a little care card to the shirt when shipping to the customer. Just thinking out loud .


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I wouldnt worry. Just put normal stuff along with washing instructions and you should be good to go.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

they have to be washed because of sizing...and dye.

i wore a gold burnout without washing it, and the dye rubbed off on a canvas tote bag i was carrying that day. i didn't think it would come out of a 50/50 shirt...weird.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Fluid said:


> I wouldnt worry. Just put normal stuff along with washing instructions and you should be good to go.


Ok cool, music to my ears  Thanks Richard.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

zagadka said:


> they have to be washed because of sizing...and dye.
> 
> i wore a gold burnout without washing it, and the dye rubbed off on a canvas tote bag i was carrying that day. i didn't think it would come out of a 50/50 shirt...weird.


Now that I think of it, I can probably recall a few cases of similar stuff happening to me too.


----------

